# Coversure Business Continuancy



## Shiny

Hi All

Just a quick note to let you know we are still open for business and will continue to service our customers' needs.

We've implemented our business continuancy plan and are now working remotely, with either myself or Syd still manning the office to answer the phones and deal with post etc.

We closed the office door to customer visits last week in line with guidelines and will continue to do so until advised otherwise.

The FCA have classed us as "key workers" so for the time being we are still able to attend the office. We have decided this was best if only one person attended the office.

We will continue to monitor Government advice and if things change further and we are unable to attend the office, the office phones will be diverted and we will all work remotely.

These are without doubt difficult times the likes of we have never seen before. Stay safe.


----------

